# Pretty cool



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know what practical use this is but it's pretty cool if you ask me. Pete

http://youtu.be/wevbi_zEmxc


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

none as it is except to keep a kid interested.
but it is a flat helix.

do you see how many engines there is in that thing.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:laugh: it is different that is for sure.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

wingnut163 said:


> do you see how many engines there is in that thing


The title of the video said 241 cars and 9 engines....


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> The title of the video said 241 cars and 9 engines....


hay hobo, i think i can read!!!

why dont you get a better out look on other people's comments!!

to you:smilie_daumenneg::smilie_daumenneg::smilie_daumenneg::smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It does say nine engines in the title so that's pretty clear to me. Thing is to find the nine engines in the train. Pete


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Wingnut....you asked how many engines....I simply supplied an answer.....

Chill out buddy.....


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

It sucks you in a bit...like a vortex...just kept watching, couldn't stop...like watching a....

No,no I won't say it! Lol.

Very cool...I don't know what he has more of, time on his hands or gondolas!

Craig


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

wingnut163 said:


> none as it is except to keep a kid interested.
> but it is a flat helix.
> 
> do you see how many engines there is in that thing.



Wingnut....you asked how many engines....I simply supplied an answer.....

Chill out buddy..... 

first i did not ask how many, you cant read very well!!

i anit your buddy NO WAY NO HOW!!


norgale, the engines are colored, they are easy to see.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It says 241 cars in the title but only 141 in the text. Anybody count the cars? How many cars between engines? You kids quit fighting or go to your rooms. NOW! Pete


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It's hard.....I tried and lost count, but I'm pretty sure I got over 200.......can't read, but I can count......:laugh:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Me too. I tried to see how many cars between the engines and after about five cars my eye moved and that was it. If you got to two hundred then you have exceptional vision. Pete


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

It's one of the issues with the w,rotten word on the net that you cannot hear intonation and emphasis...I think the phrase in question can be read as either an exclamation or as a question. It's hard to communicate as well on a forum.

Craig


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good thinking Craig. I think your right. Pete


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Using the proper punctuation always helps......


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 6, 2014)

After watching that video for a while, I have an extreme urge to act like a chicken every time I hear a train whistle.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> After watching that video for a while, I have an extreme urge to act like a chicken every time I hear a train whistle.


Doc, would that be a chicken with or without the head???

Bobhwell:


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

I want to use this as a screen saver on my desktop. It's way more interesting then those colorful pipes that zig-zag all over the place or the window that bounces around. 

It's hypnotic. Stare at the spiral train and contemplate the meaning of life.


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

And as for a practical use for this thing....

I'm sure the real railroads have little interest or use for this madness, but for a model railroad I'm not sure It couldn't (at least theoretically) be used as staging if applied correctly. It puts a LOT of continuous run into a very small amount of square footage and the entrance and exit locations are pretty flexible.


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

I think the person who posted that video needed something to do at that moment in time. I can't see that being a permanent setup? Unless he is OCD!
I think the person who posted that video needed something to do at that moment in time. I can't see that being a permanent setup? Unless he is OCD!
I think the person who posted that video needed something to do at that moment in time. I can't see that being a permanent setup? Unless he is OCD!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2014)

OMG!! I'm a gang laborer now!! Woohoo!!


----------

